# Dispositivo para usar USB OTG a la vez que carga la tablet



## xino444 (Sep 9, 2015)

Buenas, estoy intentando diseñar un dispositivo en el cual me permita cargar mi tablet(DELL VENUE 8 PRO) a la vez que utilizo la transacción de datos por OTG. Por lo cual he intentando ver como podría hacerlo, ahora mismo lo he intentado con un conector micro-USB de 5 pines alimentando con 5V y he conectado un simple pendrive al otro extremo Hembra, pero al conectarlo la alimentación de la tablet se pierde.¿Mi pregunta es si la tablet detecta la dirección de la corriente (si entra o sale) para determinar si se esta cargando o esta actuando como maestro para un dispositivo? Y si eso se puede de alguna manera realizar para que la tablet a la vez cargue y haya transacción de datos. 

Y una última pregunta, es por que con algunas powerbank o algunos cargadores la tablet cargar y con otros no. He comprobado los cables y todos llevan unicamente 2 hilos con 5 voltios, excepto el original de dell que sirve para transaccion de datos con el PC y lleva los 4 del USB (VCC, DATOS-,DATOS+, GND).

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## chclau (Sep 9, 2015)

No es posible en modo sencillo, la tableta en el momento que comienza a cargarse pasa a ser esclava y por lo tanto no puede ser tambien maestra de otro dispositivo.

Algunos cargadores quiza no te funcionen por limitacion de corriente


----------



## xino444 (Sep 9, 2015)

Y *h*abría algún modo aunque no fuera sencillo, aunque tenga que fabricar algún tipo de dispositivo o realizar alguna modificación en la tablet?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2015)

Hay tabletas con dos conectores, uno redondo de carga y el usb. Esas si que lo permiten. Desgraciadamente cada vez son menos comunes.

Como poder, puedes alimentar directamente a la batería pero no se yo como iría el control de carga, a veces está dentro de la propia batería pero normalmente es la placa de la tableta la que lo hace.
Dependerá del caso, pero si averiguas algo publicalo porque me interesa.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 9, 2015)

xino444 dijo:


> Y abría algún modo aunque no fuera sencillo, aunque tenga que fabricar algún tipo de dispositivo o realizar alguna modificación en la tablet?
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Para eso se usa el hub usb + otg:


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Pero esos no cargan. Tienen un conmutador para dejar de hacer de USB host y cargar.
Los tableta que tengo no cargan usando el OTG aunque alimentes el HUB


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 10, 2015)

Yo lo uso el kit completo como la imagen no se si en sus paises ya este disponible:






Pero tiene razón en la gran mayoria de Tablet no reconoce la carga.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Mi teléfono y mi tablet no cargan con un hub alimentado. Y no es problema del hub, lo uso así en mi raspberry pi y ahí si que alimenta.


----------

